#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Magisk and Xposed Framework to Customize Android Device.

## Bhavya

When it comes to Android vs iOS, Android often gets high points because of its flexibility and openness. You can tweak and customize your Android devices according to your liking. But enthusiastic users want more than just tweaking and this is where Magisk and Xposed Framework come into play by using these tools users can transform their devices in crazy ways for that they just need to install mods. Isn't it fantastic news for Android user? What do you think about it? Let me know your thoughts in the comments.

----------

